# Whole Turkey with Chestnut Turkey Sausage Stuffing



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Whole Turkey with Chestnut Turkey Sausage Stuffing

Yield: 15 servings
12 lb WHOLE TURKEY fresh or frozen (thawed)  
1 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper 
1 lb TURKEY BREAKFAST SAUSAGE 
2 cups chopped onion 
1  French baguette (10 ounces) cut into 1-inch cubes  
1 can (15-1/2 ounces) chestnuts drained  
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1/2 tsp dried thyme 
1/2 tsp dried sage 
1/2 tsp pepper 
1 cup TURKEY BROTH or reduced-sodium chicken bouillon 
1/2 cup Raspberry Glaze (see recipe) 
 As needed, red and green grapes washed and dried  
Procedures
1 Turkey  
2 Remove giblets and neck from turkey; reserve for gravy. Rinse turkey with cold running water and drain well. Blot dry with paper towels.  
3 Sprinkle salt and pepper in the cavities of the bird.  
4 Fold neck skin and fasten to the back with skewers. Fold the wings under the back of the turkey. Return legs to tucked position.  
5 Stuffing  
6 In large non-stick skillet, over medium-high heat, saute turkey sausage and onions 5 to 7 minutes or until sausage is no longer pink. Drain.  
7 In large bowl combine turkey sausage mixture, bread cubes, chestnuts, parsley, thyme, sage and pepper. Add turkey broth and stir to moisten.  
8 Lightly spoon stuffing into turkey or a (9-X 12-inch) baking pan, sprayed with vegetable cooking spray. (Cover casserole and bake at 350 degrees F. 45 minutes.)  
9 Roasting  
10 Place turkey, breast side up, on a rack in a large shallow (no more than 2-1/2'' deep) roasting pan.  
11 Insert an oven-safe thermometer into thickest part of the thigh, being careful it does not touch the bone.  
12 Roast turkey in a preheated 325 degree F. oven about 3-1/2 hours (total roasting time). Baste with the pan juices.  
13 During the last 30 minutes of roasting time, baste the bird with the Raspberry Glaze.  
14 Continue to roast until the thermometer registers 180 degrees F. in the thigh, 170 degrees F. in the breast and 165 degrees F. in the stuffing.  
15 Remove turkey from the oven and allow the bird to rest for 15-20 minutes before carving. Place on a warm large platter and garnish with green and red grapes.  
16 Serve with Cranberry Chutney and Peach Chutney.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 22, 2005)

This recipe makes me wish Thanksgiving was tomorrow.


----------

